# What a Bummer



## foll-de-roll

Hi 


Last weekend I had a bit of a shock, I was passing blood in my urine. 
So on Monday last, went to my GP. He took a urine test and booked me a visit to the local hospital, and within two days I recieved an appointment for today(Mon). 


Went to the hospital this afternoon. Within the space of two hours I had an Ultrasound scan of my Kidneys, all OK and my PSA was extemely low. Then on to have my Bladder looked at through cystoscope, lay there watchhig the walls of my Bladder, then bang there it was, the cause of my blood leak, a scablike area on the walls of the Bladder . The young Registrar then called my wife into the room, and explained to us both what it was (Cancer), and what the procedure will be within the next "two weeks". 

Suddenly, many things become totally irrelevant, and others become so much more precious. Got to be some sort of record, from GP to Consultant and diagnoses, one week!!! 


As Arkwright used to say "its been a funny old day" 


Andy


----------



## CaGreg

God,
So sorry to hear that. Hope all goes well, you must be in some kind of shock. 

Best wishes

Ca


----------



## flyingpig

Sure the treatment you have will sort you out Andy. Good luck and a speedy recovery, best of wishes for the future.

Ken


----------



## fendriver

*Positive news*

Hi
I experienced exactly the same series of events last spring.

I have had the operation followed by 3month and 6 month examinations.

Everything clear. I am now on 12monthly examinations to confirm everything is ok.

I am sure I felt the same as you are feeling now.

Best wishes


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Passing blood means instant diagnosis

Peter


----------



## locovan

Oh Andy bless you for sharing this with us.
What is the treatment??
Keep sharing it on here as the power of this forum does help believe me.
Amazed at the speed though which can only be good for you and reassure you.
Best wishes


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

What a blow, so sorry to here about your bad news.. 8O


----------



## Rosbotham

Bugger.

Best of luck for getting it sorted.

Paul


----------



## cleo

I've tried to post something positive that doesn't sound corny three times now and deleted them. Think positive.


----------



## motormouth

I had exactly the same just about 4 years ago and the fact that I am responding obviously means I am still here. I had a bladder reconstruction and am in remission. 
I wish you good luck and whilst the dreaded "c" word does bring a great deal of worry and concern, it is beatable so stick two fingers up at it and stay positive. Let us know when it is all over.


----------



## DABurleigh

Chin up, Andy. The bladder wall is a cancer "firewall". Catch it early so it is not penetrated and the prognosis is streets better than you understandably fear.

Dave


----------



## IrishHomer

Hi Andy,

Sorry to hear th bad news. Best of luck with the treatment.

Irishhomer :wave: to all MHF'ers fighting cancer


----------



## clodhopper2006

Oh no not another one with the big c. Very best wishes for the treatment mate.


----------



## Happyrunner

*What a Bummer.*

Hi Andy

Sorry to hear of your bad news, must be a massive shock.

Think positive and good luck with the treatment.

We'll all be rooting for you.

Linda & Mike. x


----------



## gaspode

Hi Andy

Don't worry about it, I've been there and it's not the end of the world.
Main thing is that you went to see the quack and got it investigated, the danger is when you ignore it - that's when it can kill. Bladder cancer doesn't usually kill if treated early because the bladder wall stops the cancer cells spreading through your body.
My diagnosis was almost as quick as yours, can't remember exactly but less than two weeks anyway. You'll be in for the op within the next couple of weeks and with a bit of luck that'll be it for a while. The tumors do re-occur but as long as you're having a check-up regularly they'll pick and remove up any new ones before they have a chance to do much damage.

Get the op done ASAP and then get on with your life. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm

Sad to hear your news Andy. But, as Mavis Locovan and others have suggested, the power of positive attitude on MHF can work miracles. Good luck!! :wink:


----------



## teemyob

*luck*

You will be fine, I am sure.

All the modern medicine and surgery.

Plus we are hear to help you along.

TM


----------



## HarleyDave

Well Andy - Like almost everyone has said - Great News!!

They caught it early.

Now - focus on what you have yet to accomplish and trust in the support of your friends.

For reasons you don't know - my thoughts are with you.

Best Wishes

Dave


----------



## clubman

Has the same happen three years ago. Thingy was the size of my thumb seemingly. Woke up from the op. wondering if they had done anything after all, because I had no pain or recovery effects. All I had was a catheter in my bladder, no discomfort, and this was swilling me out with the chemotherapy stuff for a few hours and that was it. I was home the next day. I went for a 1month,3month, 6month, and now yearly, look and all is fine. Feel a bit guilty hearing other cancer sufferers going through grueling chemo and pills, and this kind is sorted so easily. What is not sorted is the thoughts and imaginings in your mind at this time though, but hearing my tale and same for others, will help a bit. Clubman


----------



## JockandRita

Hi Andy,

I can't add anything that hasn't already been said by others, but I do wish you well in the weeks and months ahead, and I look forward to hearing of positive results from your treatment/surgery.

Kindest regards,

Jock.


----------



## sallytrafic

JockandRita said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I can't add anything that hasn't already been said by others, but I do wish you well in the weeks and months ahead, and I look forward to hearing of positive results from your treatment/surgery.
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> Jock.


Me too.


----------



## locovan

Morning Andy 
I hope you slept OK and you have read these good wishes to you.
Now you know you did the right thing sharing it with us, as you find you are not alone and Gaspode and others have explained so well what happens next.
I hope that puts your mind at rest.
What will also happen is life becomes so precious and you begin to live it so different.
The skies and the Countryside take on a more intense colour and family and friends become more precious too.
We will all hold your hand through the next few weeks so just concentrate on getting well again and keep smiling It helps xx


----------



## lalala

Our thoughts are with you. Be thankful you went straight to the doctor for a quick diagnosis.
Lala


----------



## mandyandandy

That's the beauty of a big forum, there are always others to share and compare. 

Stay strong, we are all behind you . 

Mandy


----------



## relay

Wishing you the very quickest recovery time. I can imagine that the speed with which this has happened has knocked you for six, but at least you haven't had lots of waiting and worrying time. Good luck 
-H


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi All


My sons often tease me about my "Cyber Friends" (MHF Forum). However, I am sure if they read the kind Posts I have recieved since Posting my tale of woe. They would certainly see what a group of nice caring people you are, we may all have our opinions on a very wide range of matters, but in the end we are brought together by a common interest (our vans), and generally we have high standards and want to see people treated fairly.


I would like to thank you all for your advice and support, and I am amazed at how many of you have gone through similar circumstances, so it is all sound advice.


I shall keep you Posted.



I have gone from being a Carer to being cared for by my wonderful Wife (retired nurse, they are never Ex :roll: :roll: :roll





Andy


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi, Further to my OP, I went into Worthing Hospital last Monday for the removal of a Growth on my Bladder Wall 

Arrived at 7am along with another 13/14 people, who within 15mins, 2/3rds of them were sent home, as there were no beds available :roll: :roll: 

I was one of the lucky ones (I hope!!) and I had my Operation and woke up in the Recovery Room about 1030 feelng fine, and with very little discomfort. Surgeons came up to me, and explained to me what they had done, and what they will be doing over the next few weeks, once the results of the Lab report come back. 

After 6 hours in the Recovery Room they still had no beds available, so my wife and Daughter-in-Law, arrived at 9.30 to take me home. 

In a way I was happy to be back home, although it been a very long day for my wife, things have inproved over the past few days, with my waterworks.


Next couple of weeks will be interesting, so I shall be keeping my fingers crossed. 



Andy


----------



## JockandRita

foll-de-roll said:


> Next couple of weeks will be interesting, so I shall be keeping my fingers crossed.


Best wishes for positive results over those important two weeks Andy.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Andy! Good luck with the recovery. 8) 

It's my turn next... Tuesday morning, prostate comes out with associated lymph nodes. What are we like?! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi Norm


The very best wishes for next week Norm, I am sure you will be in very good hands.


A friend said to me "it's the price we pay for being here"   



All the best,


Andy


----------



## Helgamobil

Keep the dispatches coming Andy, keep the information flowing for the benefit of others who might find themselves in the same position, and afraid. Let us all know how you get on, there's a huge mass of goodwill out here!


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi



Back in Sept I was diagnosed as having a Tumour in my Bladder, and since then, I have had it removed and sent off to the Labs.

Today I went for the results, and the Consultant confirmed that it was a Cancerous Tumour and that they had managed to remove it successfully, and I will now have three monthly checks, just to make sure that it doesn't return.


Well done to the NHS, I was impressed.


Lesson to be learned fellows,if there are any strange changes to your water works, get down to see your Doc right away most



Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thanks for the update Andy.
Keep a positive atttude.
It just shows what a good NHS we have.

Dave p


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Don't know how I missed this post

First of all I'm so pleased for you Andy, that your treatment went well

Secondly I'm sorry for not contributing when you first shared your diagnosis and maybe needed reassurance

Cancer can be beaten, and is beaten every day



All the very best

Otto


----------



## UncleNorm

Well done Andy! Good news indeed! I'm well happy for you and yours. 

To find out that you had cancer in the way you did was clearly a frightening experience, not to be wished on your worst enemy. But by finding it early gave you and your surgeons every chance of sorting the problem out. I wish you well with your recovery.

You said, _*"and that they had managed to remove it successfully,"*_ That's brilliant! :wink:

Next Wednesday, I get my feedback on the biopsies that were taken during my operation to remove the cancerous prostate. I want to hear what you heard!! 8)


----------



## Penquin

Thanks for the update - like Otto I managed to miss this post so did not comment earlier, I am really pleased to hear that things are passing well ( :? ) and that the whole event was not painful.

Yes we suffer from various cancers, perhaps we are more aware of them than in decades gone past, but the treatments have improved and the success rate is good in so many areas now.  

I suppose that is the benefit of living longer than we used to, back in the forties many blokes did not have the chance to live to our age and sadly suffered from acute lead poisoning to uphold our freedom. :? 8O 

It seems strange but I think many of us would almost welcome the chance to live longer even if we do have a few problems on the way.  

Let us all hope that your progress continues and that others such as UncleNorm quickly join the throng of survivors living full and healthy lives.  

Long may there be more such positive reports as yours!  

Dave


----------

